# Summit Raceways 11th Anniversary Race



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Last Trophy race for the season! Bring em out guys!

25 for the first class and 15 for the second


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

to short notice for me guys...but it looks to be another great event at Summit


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

sorry for the confusion, we are running 17.5 touring car as well at this race.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I need to come check this place out, but Fridays are just too hard to make.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Will you continue to run or road on a regular basis after this race?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

This weekend! Looks like we will have a good turnout. Bring em out for the last trophy race of the season.:thumbsup: We will be adding a sportsman VTA and 17.5 TC is offered


----------

